# Paramedic Tuition Assistance... What does your Employer offer?



## RescueShirts.com (Aug 27, 2007)

Living in Oregon, we have an AA Degree requirement for Paramedics.

The company I work for believes in "growing our own" Paramedics. Therefore, as an EMT-B with our company, you can receive:

1) Interest-free loan for up to 1/2 of the cost of your Paramedic Program Pre-Requisites.

2) Interest-free loan for up to $10,000 to go to a Paramedic Program.

3) 24hrs per month of Paid-Time-Off while you are in Paramedic school.

4) Carry-over of your seniority as an EMT-B, when you become a Paramedic (i.e. if you have been an EMT-B with our company for 3 years, you start out at the 3-year paramedic pay rate once certified as an EMT-P).

5) Work as a paramedic for our company for 2 years after finishing school, 1/2 of your loan for the paramedic program is forgiven. (i.e. you borrowed $10k for paramedic school, you only have to pay back $5k if you work as a medic for us for 2 years.)

(Loan repayment does not begin until after you have completed your paramedic program [i.e. until after you have already received your pay-raise] and occurs through a nominal deduction in each paycheck.)

Just curious what type of incentives (if any) other employers are offering their EMT-B's to become Paramedics?


----------



## medic258 (Aug 27, 2007)

That is a great deal. My employer offers $2,000 per year. That goes to whatever as long as it is related to healthcare. My partner got his Master's degree paid by our service. Plus we also get any con ed for free for the most part.


----------



## Mr. Anderson (Aug 27, 2007)

I kinda wish I would have gotten hired at my current department without a medic card. If the administration approves you to attend school, or tells you that you are going they not only pay the tuition & all related fees, but you get OT for hours spent in class or clinicals outside the regular duty time.

It's been a very lucrative part-time job for some folks


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 28, 2007)

Dang I know that to get hired at my local fire station you already have to be a paramedic, or really close but you can volunteer at any level, not sure if they help with school or anything...I should find out though. RescueShirts I may go to Newport...its only 90 miles away... and beautiful there too...


----------

